# My digital work



## sisthe (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey there !
I would love to get a review of some of my digital work.


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

nice! when i think digital art i think different stuff, but i like! you a batman fan?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

sisthe said:


> Hey there !
> I would love to get a review of some of my digital work.


What do you mean by "review"?


----------



## lowlight68 (Sep 12, 2014)

These are really good works. I really like the Joker. The second work could use a little adjustment. I think if you darken background you could change the focal point to that guy's face.


----------



## WilliKate (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow. They are amazing. I like the 1st one. Which software did you used?


----------



## andrewbrowne5 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Digital Artwork*

Gday Sisthe
I think your work is good.
i am looking for a digital artist to help me with a design for fishing shirt for my team
I have created something in Microsoft Word and attached.
However, this is not an original graphic of a Barra and I am seeking someone who can create and original design.
I am willing to pay up to $50 for full owbership of any work you can create.
please contact me back if you can help
Note I need the artwork in VECTOR FORMAT.
my email address is [email protected]
Thanks Andy


----------



## Gareth Craven (Apr 9, 2015)

This is awesome! If you want some constructive feedback, maybe put more focus onto the eyes? With the exception of batman or when the eyes are closed I think there should be more focus on them, because it can make a really striking piece. The Joker is the most obvious example where you could easily draw more attention to them and make it a more powerful piece. Just my opinion


----------

